
Should E-cigarettes be allowed in the office? - ReaperOfCode
The best article I can find is a bit outdated. Is there more progressive thinking in tech on this subject ?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forbes.com&#x2F;sites&#x2F;lizryan&#x2F;2016&#x2F;02&#x2F;07&#x2F;the-truth-about-wasting-time-at-work&#x2F;#7f73c8571285<p>My thinking is if someone doesn&#x27;t have to get up for smoke breaks they could be more productive.
======
Piskvorrr
Never mind the health aspects: should burning incense sticks be allowed in the
office? No general answer - if all your cow-orkers love the smell, I guess
there's no issue. Otherwise, I see no difference from "should I eat my durian
for lunch in the office?" or any other smell-related activities. (I prefer
that smelly and noisy activities, such as lunch, private calls or smoke
breaks, happen outside the workspace; but that's indeed my preference - YMMV)

------
jacalata
An office that is worried about the productivity loss of smoke breaks is run
by idiots.

~~~
ReaperOfCode
Please explain ? If you think about it, if someone goes away from their desk
for 5mins (conservative estimate) 10 times a day (given not everyone goes that
often) that is almost 10% of their day "wasted".

It's also relevant to more than just productivity, e.g. a receptionist leaving
the phones unattended.

~~~
herbst
10 times a day? O.o I dont know where i read that, but isnt it assumed that we
(IT specialists) are productive about 60% of our work time?

~~~
ReaperOfCode
Agreed realistically there will always things that limit your productive time,
and that's normal, although management will try to push against that. The
question is from a company policy point of view. E.g. new policy "Employees
are allowed 3 smoke breaks a day , or they may use an e-sig at their desk."

~~~
seren
There are studies around showing that even a few minutes walk can increase
creativity _. So it is actually possible that smokers that are going out to
smoke are actually more creative that their sitting counterparts.

_ Here for example : [http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/30/want-to-be-
more-cre...](http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/30/want-to-be-more-
creative-take-a-walk/) but there are likely more serious link around.

------
manadagr
If E-cigarettes produce smoke or perfume or any vapour then no as it could be
uncomfortable for colleagues with asthma.

~~~
collyw
I hear that the juice is made up of similar stuff to what asthma inhalers
contain (before the flavours are added).

------
sportanova
As long as it doesn't include "vaping" i'd be fine with it

~~~
ReaperOfCode
the distinction between simply using an e-cigarette and "vaping" can be drawn
by arbitrarily measuring the amount of smoke ? that complicates things a bit.

